# Facebook - Seite teilen erzwingen



## moemaster (11. September 2011)

Moin moin,
ich möchte bei Facebook eine Seite erstellen und will, dass bestimmter Inhalt erst dann sichtbar wird, wenn man die Seite mit einem Klick auf den Button Share/Teilen 'geteilt' hat. Wie funktioniert das? Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Würde mich sehr über eine kleine Hilfestellung freuen. Danke im voraus! 

Beste Grüße/
With best regards,
Moe


----------



## SE (11. September 2011)

Ich würde mal annehmen mit AJAX und der FaceBook-API.


----------

